# Is ZiwiPeak considered raw?



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Says its "air dried" but is it cooked then air dried? That wouldn't make any sense, so does it have raw food properties??


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> Says its "air dried" but is it cooked then air dried? That wouldn't make any sense, so does it have raw food properties??


I agree, i wasn't sure what they meant by that. but they do claim it mostly resembles the raw food,, but it isn't really raw. I talked to the rep from the company. You have to mix it with water to make it bigger so the dog will feel full from the tiny amount of serving. I had my heart set on this food, but i am re-thinking it. I have talked with many reputable sheltie people and they think it is just a Gimmick and it is really no better than other grain free premium food like Orijen and Acana. but just costs heck of alot more....


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I think part of the reason its so expensive is that its shipped from New Zealand! I'd love to see what it goes for there.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Talked to the rep again. It is NOT raw for sure. but it is air dried and NOT processed. It is NOT kibble either. It is something in between.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> I think part of the reason its so expensive is that its shipped from New Zealand! I'd love to see what it goes for there.


I know a Pap person in New Zealand that told me it goes for around the same price there!! It's about $20 for 2 lbs here.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I know a Pap person in New Zealand that told me it goes for around the same price there!! It's about $20 for 2 lbs here.


That's insane.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Have you looked into ..?

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

My dog always had huge stools on honest kitchen. Ive been using Sojos complete and adding my own raw food mix of chicken and organ meat. She's very happy.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Why is Ziwipeak making my dog more thirsty ? I just started to mix it in with my regular food just yesterday. only 1/10 of the food is Ziwipeak for now.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

So far i have tried Ziwipeak for 3 days with only about 1/10 mixed in. My dog does love it like a treat but she is having constipation so far. Has anyone experienced this with this food ?


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I've never tried ZiwiPeak, but if you add water to it to make it bigger then it would stand to reason that it absorbs water, which could be the cause of the constipation/constant thirst.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> Well, I've never tried ZiwiPeak, but if you add water to it to make it bigger then it would stand to reason that it absorbs water, which could be the cause of the constipation/constant thirst.


i did add some water beofore i gave it to my dog. but maybe i should add even More water before i give it to her ?? I guess one nice thing about the new food is that it doesn't cause diarrhea.....


----------

